# 521 with play in gear box



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have an older 521 and the auger gear box has some left to right play in it. I was at Lowes today and noticed some new machine have this type of left to right play.....I am wondering how much is too much. I see that the larger Ariens use a brace connected to the bucket to support the auger. It must save wear and tear on the internal bushings.

I dont want to rebuild the gear box at this time as it seems to work ok. I was thinking I could add some additional spacers/washers on the auger shaft to reduce the play. If that may help add to its longevity.?

thoughts?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It sounds like both the worm gear on the drive shaft and the spur gear on the driven shaft is worn a bit. 
I would hold off on any repairs until spring time when all the white crap is gone.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

my older 421 and 521 have ~ 1/8" play side to side there. As long as the seals are not leaking, I leave them alone with that. 

tx


----------

